
All the Letters - ColinWright
https://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/AllTheLetters.html?te24hn
======
Cactus2018
IRL
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2d6q2oUJeY&t=80s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2d6q2oUJeY&t=80s)

------
jonsen
The first time I met it many years ago:

 _The quick brown fox jumped over the lazy dog’s back._

~~~
ColinWright
Interesting! That is several letters longer than:

 _The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog._

Interesting for that to be the version you learned/remembered.

------
D13Fd
Another easy-to-remember fix: "The quick brown fox jumped over the lazy dogs."
Plural "dogs" adds the "s."

~~~
6c696e7578
> The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dogs.

That's what I came here to say. I remember my dad teaching me that version
when playing with fountain pen nibs.

~~~
lonelappde
You forgot where you were going:

The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy _dog_.

------
Symbiote
J Q Schwartz flung D V Pike my box.

These are called [perfect] pangrams.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pangram](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pangram)

------
thedirt0115
These are called "pangrams". Here's a fun one that's short and makes sense:
Waltz, bad nymph, for quick jigs vex!

~~~
bhrgunatha
I searched for a set of pangrams when I started learning to touch type. I
didn't really care about being short so my favourites were those with more
natural words and structures.

    
    
        Bright vixens jump, dozy fowl quack.    
        The five boxing wizards jump quickly.    
        Jackdaws love my big sphinx of quartz.    
        Two driven jocks help fax my big quiz.    
        My ex gave pub quiz crowd joyful thanks.    
        Pack my box with five dozen liquor jugs.  
        When zombies arrive, quickly fax judge Pat.   
        Amazingly few discotheques provide jukeboxes. (5 words!)   
        My faxed joke won a pager in the cable TV quiz show.

------
DFHippie
Here's one to spin a story around:

Cyborg PM junks TV flax whiz. QED.

------
elefantastisch
See also [http://clagnut.com/blog/2380/](http://clagnut.com/blog/2380/)

------
ncmncm
"Sphinx of black quartz, judge my vow."

With bonus comma and period. Objectively the bestest one.

------
DFHippie
Quack ex TV PM, why zing fjord lbs?

